# buying used pellet stove  what to look for



## cableguy (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey guys!  ive been reading on here a lot. looking to buy my first pellet stove. Ive found a used harman accentra in my area $(2000)   what should i look for when inspecting?
Thanks
Getting excited


----------



## rparker (Nov 2, 2013)

My advise: search this forum for the type of stove you are looking at, see what issues others are having.  At a minimum see if they will start up and run the stove for you before you buy. If they do, make sure to see it go through it's full cycle..cold to start to run at least 20 min and then shut down.  Yes this will take a while but it is worth it .


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 2, 2013)

buying a used stove is very similar to buying used car....you need to know what youre looking at. As for having the original owner run it......they might, they might not....almost any stove is fixable, given enough money and time...each brand will have "different things to look for", so, my suggestion would be to decide on a brand and model, then look.......


----------



## mik_kane (Nov 2, 2013)

If you want to have them run the stove before you buy it, bring pellets with you. You do not need to fill the hopper but just enough to get it started and see and listen to all the fans and auger does not make any weird sounding noise. If they say it's not hooked up, you can run the stove outside with no venting, just plug it in. You don't need it to get hot, you just want to hear it run until you hear the distribution blower kick in. Also check test mode before you start it that will run some motors too.

Good luck


----------



## mik_kane (Nov 2, 2013)

Also read the post on the top of the page "How your Harman Works"

And if you ever do need parts take a look at this post

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...cret-so-guard-this-info-with-your-life.94568/


----------



## DneprDave (Nov 2, 2013)

After I decided to get a pellet stove, I just got the cheapest deal I could find on Craig's List. I ended up with a pickup truck load of Whitfield parts, that I was able to assemble two stoves from, for $100. 

For $2000, it better look and work like new, for that price couldn't you get a new stove with warranty?

Dave


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Nov 2, 2013)

If the inside of the stove is filled with cat/dog hair I would immediately run, on top of all the other ideas mentioned. In the 14 years I've worked in this business people with excessive amounts of pets who also DON"T clean often enough have the most problems, as will you if you purchase their old stuff.


----------



## krooser (Nov 3, 2013)

Figure that most any used stove will be filthy dirty from a lack of maintenance.. most stoves are sold when they become so plugged with ash that they won't run anymore…

Paying $2K for a used stove is crazy IMHO when you can buy a brand new Englander/Summers Heat/Timber Ridge for $1200.00.


----------



## Enigma869 (Nov 3, 2013)

krooser said:


> Paying $2K for a used stove is crazy IMHO when you can buy a brand new Englander/Summers Heat/Timber Ridge for $1200.00.


 
Not sure agree with this logic.  I own a Harman P68, which was almost $5K installed.  I would have been elated to pick up a used one, in great condition, for $2K!   I don't know much about the series of stoves that you mentioned in your post.  That said, like cars, not all pellet stoves are the same.  There is a reason (at least in my opinion) that some are far more money than others.


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 3, 2013)

Enigma869 said:


> Not sure agree with this logic.  I own a Harman P68, which was almost $5K installed.  I would have been elated to pick up a used one, in great condition, for $2K!   I don't know much about the series of stoves that you mentioned in your post.  That said, like cars, not all pellet stoves are the same.  There is a reason (at least in my opinion) that some are far more money than others.


 
well, not dissing any stove, but a P68 is not equal to a Englander/summers heat/timber ridge


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Nov 3, 2013)

krooser said:


> Figure that most any used stove will be filthy dirty from a lack of maintenance.. most stoves are sold when they become so plugged with ash that they won't run anymore…
> 
> Paying $2K for a used stove is crazy IMHO when you can buy a brand new Englander/Summers Heat/Timber Ridge for $1200.00.


Please don't compare a Harman to an Englander.....it's just not fair to either brand....


----------



## pen (Nov 3, 2013)

Let's make sure the responses are directed at answering the original question in regards to the accentra for 2k.

pen


----------



## Enigma869 (Nov 3, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> well, not dissing any stove, but a P68 is not equal to a Englander/summers heat/timber ridge


 
That's precisely the point I was making.  When someone states that buying a used stove for $2K is "crazy" because a lesser brand (in some opinions) can be had for less new is equivalent to saying that someone shouldn't buy a used Mercedes or Lexus because a new Kia is far less money!


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 3, 2013)

Enigma869 said:


> That's precisely the point I was making.  When someone states that buying a used stove for $2K is "crazy" because a lesser brand (in some opinions) can be had for less new is equivalent to saying that someone shouldn't buy a used Mercedes or Lexus because a new Kia is far less money!


 
oh, sorry, man, misunderstood........


----------



## cableguy (Nov 3, 2013)

well guys, i finally made it out to look at the stove.  the outside looked nice, the inside looked dirtier than i was expecting.  ive never owned a pellet stove, but this seems like the brand i want.  and i dont want to pay $4k..   the guy had it sitting by the garage door and we started it up.  It was his fathers, so he didnt know exactly how it worked.  it started and ignited, but it took awhile.  think 30 min.  never got hot and the flame never got much larger than 4 inches..  after an hour same thing.  he said that the night before it had a nice big flame, he was stumped.   After i left he said the flame is now roaring..  ill go back tomorrow and check it out.   it was very quiet and he said the only thing they ever did was replace the igniter as his dad manually started it with gel, and the gel leaked down and burnt the old one..  advice? opinions?    I really want this thing.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like the typical used stove issue. Very dirty. Not worth $2k if you have to get a pro to work on it and have to replace a main component IMO. Should be up and going with a good fire in under ten minutes. Getting it would be a pretty big learning curve. How old of unit?


----------



## cableguy (Nov 3, 2013)

6 yrs old..  was going to tell him $1800, but now maybe lower?


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 3, 2013)

If the exhaust fan is being sluggish, your in for $150 plus a headache. ESP, another Franklin, but easy to change.


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 3, 2013)

id offer him $1400 cash


----------



## krooser (Nov 4, 2013)

Enigma869 said:


> Not sure agree with this logic.  I own a Harman P68, which was almost $5K installed.  I would have been elated to pick up a used one, in great condition, for $2K!   I don't know much about the series of stoves that you mentioned in your post.  That said, like cars, not all pellet stoves are the same.  There is a reason (at least in my opinion) that some are far more money than others.



 My point was either stove will keep you warm… and the Englander will have a warranty. I have purchased two used stoves… my payback time was two seasons on each stove. It would take me 8-10 years to payback a $5K stove install… the OP can spend his $$$ as he sees fit. But there are a lot of us here that could never swing the cost of a "good" stove.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 4, 2013)

Shop when time is in your favor has been my motto. Harman pc45 last year in June was under $450, the Elena end of February $500. I have to use propain or electric if not pellets or corn. Annual savings 1-1.2k a year. Probably more last season as it was October thru May.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Nov 4, 2013)

Lousyweather said:


> id offer him $1400 cash


X2 PLUS don't forget you have to install it too.


----------



## briansol (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd low ball him with a grand and see what happens.

tell him its going to need 400 in install parts (exhaust/etc), permits and a professional cleaning for 250.


----------



## fedtime (Nov 4, 2013)

I was in the same boat.  I bought a used Accentra and paid $1800.00 for it (asking was $2500).  It was 1 season old and I had to remove it.  As I tell my wife, I'm an expert at taking things apart! 

A tenant had purchased and had it installed in a rental that she abandoned, so I got the whole works - stove and piping - from the owner of the rental.

The stove was in excellent condition and just needed the end of season cleaning.  It was almost as-new when I was done with the cleaning. 

In my view, if you can get a high-quality stove in good condition on the used market, you've made a sound investment.  The trick, of course, is to find a stove in good condition.


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 4, 2013)

Usually not hard to do a little CPR on a one or two year old stove. The OP has to weigh the problems with a 6 year old stove from a second party. Best thing that couLd have happened is the stove had difficulty firing up leaving the OP a far better option for a lower price.


----------



## Lousyweather (Nov 4, 2013)

briansol said:


> I'd low ball him with a grand and see what happens.
> 
> tell him its going to need 400 in install parts (exhaust/etc), permits and a professional cleaning for 250.


 
ooooh....you mean we can get $250 for a professional cleaning?!


----------



## briansol (Nov 4, 2013)

a full tear down and pipe will easily run you that...


----------



## hinkle (Nov 4, 2013)

I'd be happy getting an accentra for $2000.  Unless you're retired, or have lots of time, the inside of your stove will look dirty. Give it a good cleaning when you take it home with a scotch brite pad (dry), blow it out, vacuum. Install is cake, cut a 9" hole in your wall and get a thimble, get the pipe 12 or 18" from the edge of your house, add a cap. I installed mine with a drill, pair of snips for siding, and a saws all.


----------



## cableguy (Nov 7, 2013)

Bought it!  Cleaned it, installed it in finished basement.  Filled hopper at 7pm.  32 degrees last night and it kept my basement at 70 and main level at 68.  1200sq ft ea level.  Used about 3/8 to half pellets as of 9:53 am.    These things are cool


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 7, 2013)

No issue other than it being a little dirty? What was the final price if we may be so bold? Just saying what others are thinking Where's the pictures?


----------



## fedtime (Nov 7, 2013)

cableguy said:


> Bought it!  Cleaned it, installed it in finished basement.  Filled hopper at 7pm.  32 degrees last night and it kept my basement at 70 and main level at 68.  1200sq ft ea level.  Used about 3/8 to half pellets as of 9:53 am.    These things are cool


 

Welcome to the Harman club! 

The other nice thing: you can take comfort in knowing that the members of this forum are selfless with their advice and help.  I needed a new distribution blower for my insert.  I post a query and - BANG - members are chiming in on where to buy one, what to pay, how to install, etc.  Saved me over $200.00.


----------



## Mpodesta (Nov 7, 2013)

Gj! and welcome!


----------



## rayttt (Nov 7, 2013)

cableguy said:


> Bought it!  Cleaned it, installed it in finished basement.  Filled hopper at 7pm.  32 degrees last night and it kept my basement at 70 and main level at 68.  1200sq ft ea level.  Used about 3/8 to half pellets as of 9:53 am.    These things are cool


Congrats and enjoy the Warmth of packed Saw dust


----------



## mik_kane (Nov 7, 2013)

hinkle said:


> I'd be happy getting an accentra for $2000.  Unless you're retired, or have lots of time, the inside of your stove will look dirty. Give it a good cleaning when you take it home with a scotch brite pad (dry), blow it out, vacuum. Install is cake, cut a 9" hole in your wall and get a thimble, get the pipe 12 or 18" from the edge of your house, add a cap. I installed mine with a drill, pair of snips for siding, and a saws all.



There is Accentra on CL for $1200 but it is in Milroy, PA

http://pennstate.craigslist.org/for/4174776217.html


----------



## hockeyfan (Nov 7, 2013)

Congratulations on your purchase!  I hope that your stove will provide many years of reliable use for you.

Now, about that Accentra for $2K...........  In general, if your experience level cannot tell you whether the used stove is worth the purchase or not, it's better to spend a little more and get the stove new with a warranty.

Otherwise, it's a roll of the dice.  And for something as important as having a reliable element for your home heating system, for $2K or for even less money, I don't think it's a risk worth taking.


----------



## mik_kane (Nov 7, 2013)

hockeyfan said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!  I hope that your stove will provide many years of reliable use for you.
> 
> Now, about that Accentra for $2K...........  In general, if your experience level cannot tell you whether the used stove is worth the purchase or not, it's better to spend a little more and get the stove new with a warranty.
> 
> Otherwise, it's a roll of the dice.  And for something as important as having a reliable element for your home heating system, for $2K or for even less money, I don't think it's a risk worth taking.




I would always buy a used stove especially a Harman where the motors are off the shelf items. But that's just me.


----------



## hockeyfan (Nov 7, 2013)

mik_kane said:


> I would always buy a used stove especially a Harman where the motors are off the shelf items. But that's just me.



Definitely not disagreeing.  I'd do the same now that I know more of what I am doing.  But with experience comes the ability to knowledgeably buy a used product.  I wouldn't want a novice to risk so much money and end up spending another $1K or more just to get the stove in working condition.


----------



## hinkle (Nov 7, 2013)

mik_kane said:


> There is Accentra on CL for $1200 but it is in Milroy, PA
> 
> http://pennstate.craigslist.org/for/4174776217.html



Buyers market! Scoop it up! Stock photos, I'd ask for some real ones though


----------



## cableguy (Nov 8, 2013)

I ended up payin 1800.   I started lower .   The only other harman in Michigan is at 2400, and I didn't like the look of it.      I could've bought new, and I will someday.  I'm the type that likes to tinker, so this will be more fun for me, and ill learn more, if there's an issue.  I still have 400 gallons of propane..


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 8, 2013)

Your off and running and without any issues is great. Enough off the asking price to get almost a ton of pellets, or some new venting.


----------

